# New toys.



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

So my grandad just gave me these 5 planers, stating that an (older) friend of his passed away, and the wife told him to take whatever he wanted from his shop. This was between 5-10 years ago. I don't have a date...and have done zero research, but they are all Stanley. All seem to be in great shap. Anyway to tell the age? Also what are the small thing that tell their shape? I was referring to first looks, previously. Thanks in advance.

TCO


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You are a very lucky person. :icon_smile:

These look to be in good shape. Just need some cleaning and perhaps sharpening of the blades.

The early Stanley planes had the patent dates embedded in the casting. This stopped as the patents expired in the early 1900's.

TimeTestedTools has a page with all sorts of hand plane link references, including the site for dating, also called "typing".

Scroll down to the "Dating References" section.

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092

I am not sure what you mean by the phrase "_Also what are the small thing that tell their shape?_"

These all look like Stanley bench planes.

The "size" of the plane is normally stamped on the body e.g., "No 5".

The position of the stamping varied over the years. Early ones were stamped on the far end of the body, then this was moved to the front. The Dating sites will explain the details.

How about some close-ups of each plane. We love to see pictures.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Those planes are horrible! I can't believe how cruel your granddad is to subject you to such horrible tools.

I feel for you buddy and I want to help. Send me those planes and I'll dispose of them for you.



"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

So I think I'm wrong. 4 are bailey with Stanley parts. One has absolutely no writing on it.
As requested...

Number one.


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Number two


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Number three


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Number four 

This is the one with zero writing on it, it also looks to be in the worst shape (but still good)


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Number five

This on seems almost new.


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

So if there is anymore pics or angles y'all want, let me know and I'll see what I can do. The second one is made in England, the others in the great US of A.

Also, thanks for the info on the site, I will look into it!


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Most importantly! ;-)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TCO said:


> Number four
> 
> This is the one with zero writing on it, it also looks to be in the worst shape (but still good)


All but this one are Stanleys. Can you take a pict of the lateral adjuster... that will be a big help in determining who made it.

And cheers! I'm on a Yueng right now too!


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

From left to right, 1-5... Not sure how well these pics came out, as they are from a cell phone.


Ps, this is why I joined this forum, I'm horrible at researching...so thank so much to you all for the brilliance!


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Those planes are horrible! I can't believe how cruel your granddad is to subject you to such horrible tools.
> 
> I feel for you buddy and I want to help. Send me those planes and I'll dispose of them for you.
> 
> ...


Lol jharris, I called my grandpa and told him what ya said, he laughed...then got serious and told me that if I wasn't going to use them, to give them to someone that would. As of now, I plan on using them!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TCO said:


> From left to right, 1-5... Not sure how well these pics came out, as they are from a cell phone.
> 
> Ps, this is why I joined this forum, I'm horrible at researching...so thank so much to you all for the brilliance!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Right area of the plane... wrong side :laughing:

It's the little lever that sticks up just behind the iron (blade)


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

You know, I was just testing your knowledge, firemedic! Haha!! I'm complete newb.

Same deal 1-5.

Hope this is right. I've had a couple yeunglings at this point lol!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I provided a link to TimeTestedTools site in my previous reply.

In the list of resources is this link. Very useful to know the differences of the lateral adjustment lever. This is why Firemedic wanted to see the details.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane id.html

The U shaped ones are likely Sargent.

The one with the right angle is likely a Millers Falls.

It is not unusual for parts to have been replaced over time. Many parts were interchangeable.

The lateral adjustment lever is attached to the frog, so either the frog was replaced, or other components were replaced.


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I provided a link to TimeTestedTools site in my previous reply.
> 
> In the list of resources is this link. Very useful to know the differences of the lateral adjustment lever. This is why Firemedic wanted to see the details.
> 
> ...


I plan on doing research next week, although I've been on WWF a lot today, it's all in 5-10 minute increments...wife's planning our trip to Williamsburg tomorrow, and the two year old is being the little hellion she is. Once again thanks for the assistance!


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Stanley and bailey are kind of one in the same.See leonard bailey made planes and stanley bought his pantents twice.The planes are stanley.bailey orignal patents are very vauleble, Planes made by L bailey and not stanley are rare and will say made in boston mass. i belive


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

so the stanley #5 looks like a 5 might be a sweetheart.around 1930s ish its got the keyhole shaped lever cap the part that holds down the blade with the raised ring around the front handle the others look to be around 40s to 50s the #3 has the blue japning thats a type 19 or 20 thats around 50s I think the other ones have the kidney shaped lever cap maybe type 17 16.But the best way to check is the froger shape and allready stated the lateral lever.the sweet hearts are good planes they have a heart logo with SW on it SW means stanley works and the heart is stanleys vp of marketing or something like that died and his last name was heart.But they are called the best user planes and sought after but do the research I could be wrong on the types but from the pics is what they look like


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

You have started down the slippery slope of hand plane collecting. There are many different parts on the planes that will help in id'ing and typing them. Patent dates on the bodies, type of adjuster knobs, shape of the frog, typing on irons and lateral adjusters. Sometimes it helps to take the irons or blades off and do some basic cleaning or at least wipe some of the rust off certain areas.

When we asked to see the lateral adjuster it was to see if it had Stanley written on it and in what direction, like this









This is one way of telling how old a plane is. The shape of the frog, the thing the blade lays on, also helps.

I like the Rexmill site for typing planes. Go there and find the type study section. Lots of pictures to help.

Good luck. It becomes almost like a detective game figuring out the types and I think it is fun.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice bunch of planes. Most of what you have are the Bailey line of Stanley planes. There may be one different. The blue one made in england will be a type 20 or 21. Its newer and has a reputation of being of lesser quality, although with a little work, can be made to be a decent user. It's usually got a heavier casting, so once its working, they work nicely.

A new sole for the broken #5 should be somewhat easy to come buy, but make sure you get the right type. They are not all interchangeable. Also be careful, its a fairly common plane and the whole plane can be often found for under $20.

It looks like most of them just need cleaning, maybe tuning and sharpening. The japanning looks great on them and should clean up nice.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shame about the #5 casting being broken. I expect this was due to being dropped.

These do not look in bad shape from a rust perspective.

To give you an idea of the clean-up potential, take a look at a recent thread. I purchased my most rusty plane to date. After restoration it does not look bad, and it is a decent user plane.

This plane also had only "No 5" on the casting. The blade had the word COLUMBIA. This one has the Union style lateral adjustment lever. Perhaps there are similarities with your "no name" plane.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/latest-rust-bucket-plane-43433/

Evapo-Rust and Permetex Fast Orange with Pumice and some wet-dry sandpaper can perform almost magic.

TimeTestedTools has a very informative section in his blog on plane restoration. I recommend you take a look.

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/

The 5th plane, a Stanley #4, looks to be in the best condition. You may want to start the clean-up with the plane.

I purchased a Stanley plane "lot" in July, a #3, #4, #5, #6 and #7. The #4 is my favourite of the group. I am not sure why, but it is a pleasure to use.

FYI, the #3 and #4 are the same length. The difference is the #3 had narrower body. The blade is 1 3/4in wide. The #4 shares the same blade as the #5, 2in wide.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> Nice bunch of planes. Most of what you have are the Bailey line of Stanley planes. There may be one different. The blue one made in england will be a type 20 or 21. Its newer and has a reputation of being of lesser quality


 Made in england?Ive heard stanley shipped planes to england but made there?I am not saying your wrong if heard that before.But do they say made in england?Iam curious not debating,can you give me some info?Just want to learn


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cms1983 said:


> Made in england?Ive heard stanley shipped planes to england but made there?I am not saying your wrong if heard that before.But do they say made in england?Iam curious not debating,can you give me some info?Just want to learn


The casting does not lie, it was a big deal to cast where the item was made back in the day.

Stanley still has a factory in the UK. I do not recall when the factory was first opened, but it was a LONG time ago.

Stanley is still making hand planes in the UK factory. I recall some block planes are made in the UK.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Stanley-Sweetheart-9-1_2-Block-Plane/productinfo/265-112138/


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

OK I didnt realize there was,I had read something that some model stanleys were shipped to england so I figured why would they ship them when they could make em.Maybe that info I had read had it backwards some models were made in england and not shipped.This is I ask questions good way to learn,thanx for the info allways willing learn.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

If I remember correctly Stanley started making the hand planes in England around 1962. That's typically whats known as type 20 and 21. They were Blue or Maroon.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Stanley have been in production in England since 1937 when they bought the firm J A Chapman.
They still produce planes in England some of which are no longer produced in the USA.


----------

